# ASA AR1 VW Center caps



## smittypaul (Feb 7, 2004)

Anybody put VW center caps or stickers onto their AR1's? I just got a set and would love to get this resolved. I thought I had some Passat one's that looked promising, but alas...


----------



## clklop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ASA AR1 VW Center caps (smittypaul)*

ok..i'll resurrect this from the dead.....

anyone find a center cap that fits?....i was reading somewhere that the center cap from the BBS that came on the WE jetta would fit....
tried it...too small


----------



## clklop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ASA AR1 VW Center caps (clklop1)*

daily bump


----------



## dubTgeek (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: ASA AR1 VW Center caps (clklop1)*

bump...need to find a answer too


----------



## dinrough (Jul 19, 2004)

vw center caps from b5.5 passat 17" whells fits nicely. I tested this @ my local dealer. Have not ordered any yet, but they do fit the ASA AR1.


----------



## clklop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (dinrough)*

really?....cool....i'll check them out....
which wheel is it?...know the name?...have a pic?


----------



## dinrough (Jul 19, 2004)

i think it was these.


----------



## BlackNight (Sep 22, 1999)

*Re: (dinrough)*

Do we have a part number for these caps?
Lee


----------



## crookedletterd (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (¥BlackNight¥)*

bump. any more info?


----------



## jamesn67 (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (crookedletterd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crookedletterd* »_bump. any more info?

x2


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

im about to get these wheels as well...hmm
bump
JT


----------



## VeggieVW (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (x9t)*

Bringing this back from the dead...I found these VW center caps that fit perfectly in the ASA AR1 wheels. 
http://oempl.us/product_info.p...d=243
<p>
I just put them on my car, I'll take pictures tonight. It looks OEM.


----------



## VeggieVW (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (VeggieVW)*


----------



## nycevw (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: ASA AR1 VW Center caps (smittypaul)*

You could find wheel decals on ebay which you could stick on to your existing center caps. Do a search for VW Wheel sticker or decal or emblem. You'll find a few different sizes for sale.


----------



## ZippinVeeDub (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: ASA AR1 VW Center caps (nycevw)*

Thx, I was looking for the same thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EblueSRT (Jan 2, 2005)

will 18x8 ASA AR1s fit on an 03 Jetta that currently has the stock BBS 16inchers?? without rubbing that is?


----------



## r1ft (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (EblueSRT)*

bring back from dead BUMP


----------

